# Removing the rear seat for re-stiching 05



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

New owner of an 05 Goat with just under 9K on the clock. The rear seat stiching is coming loose and need to repair it. Could anyone tell me how to get the rear seat out with out damaging anything?

Thanks,
Kirk Hurst
Corpus Christi, TX

05 LS2 6 Speed


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You have to remove the bottom seat cushon first, to do that there are T-handle release handles that you pull to unlatch the seat. Pull the handles and pull the seat out. After you pull the seat cushon out then you should see the the bolts that hold the seat back in place, unbolt it and I beleave you have to push up and out on the seat back.


*EDIT: here is better directions:*







1) Lift the front of the rear seat cushion assembly (1), to gain access to the rear seat cushion release handles (2). 
2)Pull the release handle horizontally outwards, while lifting the front of the rear seat cushion until the lock mechanism is released. 
3)Maneuver the seat belt buckles through the 2 slots in the rear seat center pad. 
4)Remove the rear seat. 









Remove two rear seat back retaining screws (1). 







Lift the rear seat back assembly up until the seat back retaining hooks (1) release from the retaining slots (2) in the rear compartment front panel. 
Remove the rear seat back rest from the vehicle.


----------



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks------you da man!!!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem :cheers


----------

